# Any Americans in Wellington?



## KrisDalton18 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi All,

My husband and I are relocating to Wellington next week. I was just curious if there are any Americans on this forum? Any American meet ups?

Cheers,

Kristy


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

KrisDalton18 said:


> Hi All, My husband and I are relocating to Wellington next week. I was just curious if there are any Americans on this forum? Any American meet ups? Cheers, Kristy


Hi,

Can't recall any Americans here in Wellington who are on this forum ?
I do know there is at least one couple, maybe more on a particular social networking site, where there is a specific page set up, who live in Wellington and may well know many more Americans who live here. They have coffee meets every now and then.

After you've made 5 posts the PM facility will open for you so if you give me a shout in that area I can point you in the right direction.

Regards,


----------



## Rosieprimrose (May 9, 2014)

Enjoy Wellington, its a great city, shame your turning up in the worst possible time for the weather. On a beautiful day the city just shines, great cafe culture and lots of beautiful walks and things to do. If you contact the American embassy in Wellington, they probably will have contacts for expat groups etc.


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

KrisDalton18 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My husband and I are relocating to Wellington next week. I was just curious if there are any Americans on this forum? Any American meet ups?
> 
> ...


I'm friends with an American couple who lived in Welly their first year in NZ; I'll ask them if they ran into any other Americans while there, and if they know of any places Americans hang out. The meet-up group I'm associated with here in Chch, has chapters in Welly and Auckland. Google 'Internations Wellington" and it'll pop up at or near the top of the page. I can't say if there are Americans as part of that group in Welly, but it's a start at least. Here in Chch there is also an 'American Club' of sorts (I've never been), so I imagine if you google searched something along those lines for Welly you'd find something... 
good luck, the hardest part of moving here is actually squeezing into a friendship circle of some sorts--I think most ex-pats experience it, so looking for a social circle ahead of time is a very good idea. I've found that most of my closer circle of friends are other ex-pats, or kiwis who have lived abroad before returning home. 

Cheers!


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Kris, not in Wellington but live near Rotorua. Been here 2 yrs from Montana and Philly. Consider ourselves Kiwis now. Hope you get settled in well.


----------



## KrisDalton18 (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I'm connected with the Embassy and Internations as well now.


----------



## Rosieprimrose (May 9, 2014)

Thats great Kris, give Wellington a few months to show its self to you. Once winter is over and Christmas draws near, the city really shines!


----------



## 1tridad (Sep 21, 2014)

We'll see you there in December if you're still around. Moving from Oregon hopefully for 6-12 months! How has it been? What did you forget that you wish you'd brought? Thoughts? Hope you're enjoying it as much as we plan to.

Steve


----------



## KrisDalton18 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi Steve,

There isn't really anything we forgot that I wish I had brought. We do wish we had shipped our grill since they are so $$$ here but there is no way to know if it would have made it through inspection with the strict rules here. I will say it's colder than I expected though (even now in Spring) so bring warm jackets/coats. The wind just makes it colder.

Reach out once you arrive. We would be glad to catch up. 

Cheers!


----------

